# Top 40 Hits for the Week Ending September 12, 1970 - US



## Guest (Sep 10, 2018)

1.) - "*War*" - Edwin Starr






2.) - "*Ain't No Mountain High Enough*" - Diana Ross






3.) - "*In The Summertime*" - Mungo Jerry






4.) - "*25 Or 6 To 4*" - Chicago






5.) - "*Lookin' Out My Back Door*" - Creedence Clearwater Revival






6.) - "*Patches*" - Clarence Carter






7.) - "*Julie, Do Ya Love Me*" - Bobby Sherman






8.) - "*(They Long To Be) Close To You*" - The Carpenters






9.) - "*Make It With You*" - Bread






10.) - "*Spill The Wine*" - Eric Burdon and War






11.) - "*Candida*" - Dawn






12.) - "*Don't Play That Song*" - Aretha Franklin with The Dixie Flyers






13.) - "*Signed, Sealed, Delivered I'm Yours*" - Stevie Wonder






14.) - "*Snowbird*" - Anne Murray






15.) - "*I (Who Have Nothing)*" - Tom Jones






16.) - "*(I Know) I'm Losing You*" - Rare Earth






17.) - "*Hand Me Down World*" - The Guess Who






18.) - "*Rubber Duckie*" - Ernie (Jim Henson)






19.) - "*Hi-De-Ho*" - Blood, Sweat & Tears






20.) - "*Groovy Situation*" - Gene Chandler






21.) - "*Solitary Man*" - Neil Diamond






22.) - "*Cracklin' Rosie*" - Neil Diamond






23.) - "*(If You Let Me Make Love To You Then) Why Can't I Touch You?*" - Ronnie Dyson






24.) - "*I Just Can't Help Believing*" - B.J. Thomas






25.) - "*It's A Shame*" - The Spinners






26.) - "*All Right Now*" - Free






27.) - "*Everybody's Got The Right To Love*" - The Supremes






28.) - "*Overture From Tommy (A Rock Opera)*" - Assembled Multitude






29.) - *"Neanderthal Man*" - Hotlegs






30.) - "*Joanne*" - Michael Nesmith






31.) - "*Long Long Time*" - Linda Ronstadt






32.) - "*Get Up (I Feel Like Being Like A) Sex Machine (Part 1)*" - James Brown






33.) - "*Closer To Home (I'm Your Captain)*" - Grand Funk Railroad






34.) - "*Peace Will Come (According To Plan)*" - Melanie






35.) - "*Out In The Country*" - Three Dog Night






36.) - "*Tell It All Brother*" - Kenny Rogers & The First Edition






37.) - "*I Want To Take You Higher*" - Ike & Tina Turner






38.) - "*Everything's Tuesday*" - Chairman of the Board






39.) - "*Express Yourself*" - Charles Wright






40.) - "*Lola*" - The Kinks


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

About half a dozen that made our car MP3 USB stick, but no songs that I really count among my favourites.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2018)

Art Rock said:


> About half a dozen that made our car MP3 USB stick, but no songs that I really count among my favourites.


I would list these 10 as personal favourites...

1.) - "War" - Edwin Starr (What a fierce tune, eh? - I'm kind of partial to it because of my killer karaoke version of it brings down the house...)

2.) - "Ain't No Mountain High Enough" - Diana Ross

5.) - "Lookin' Out My Back Door" - Creedence Clearwater Revival

12.) - "Don't Play That Song" - Aretha Franklin with The Dixie Flyers

17.) - "Hand Me Down World" - The Guess Who

26.) - "All Right Now" - Free

31.) - "Long Long Time" - Linda Ronstadt

33.) - "Closer To Home (I'm Your Captain)" - Grand Funk Railroad

39.) - "Express Yourself" - Charles Wright

40.) - "Lola" - The Kinks


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Some excellent tunes that week. A favorite of mine would be _Cracklin' Rosie _ from the Tap Root Manuscript album, Neil Diamond's most successful effort IMO.


----------

